
Freelancer is cheating on you - martadella
Hello, sometime ago I participated in a contest on freelancer. The contest ended without choosing the winner so the payment was supposed to be automatically shared between the top entries. As I was the only one person who had the top entries the guaranteed price of 429 dollars was supposed to be paid on my account. So far all was clear....But yesterday I check my account and discovered there are only 171 dollars paid. I was surprised and angry of course...And ask the support. Here is the answer. I also send screenshots I saved because I am doing this always since I hear freelancer is a scum...Now I have a proof. So here comes the answer&quot;
The prize of contest &#x27;Help Quality Comix with a new print or packaging design&#x27; with ID 925778 is 190 USD. There was an technical error on the prize that can be seen on page. It was fixed now. Let me also inform you that there is 19 USD contest fee that was charged to your account. This is why you only got 171 USD only. You can check your Freelancer.com Transaction History for verification.&quot; The contest duration was about two months so they want to tell me the price was not real all the time other designers were uploading their entries? So they claim that you can not be even sure that the price that the employee offer is real? It is only a numbers...Who cares if it was 100 or 10 dollars...Just take the money and shut up...You should be lucky that you get paid anything...How it is possible? Technical error with price? Sorry I do not believe. For me it looks like a froud. I try to contact the CEO owner but I do not think someone who got billions of dollars would ever care about some hundred dollars his company should pay...
======
tylercubell
Come join the pit of despair on /r/freelance where freelancers whine about
freelance sites ad nauseam yet continue to use them despite knowing they're
all dumpster fires. Misery loves company!

